# Lousy



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Two absolutely pitiful games has got me frustrated with this team. Only one guy played 2 solid games in a row, and that has been Ron Mercer. Rasho looks like a NBA rookie straight out of Europe, while Bruce Bowen and Anthony Carter couldn't hit a shot if their life depended on it. Duncan sucked against Denver, though he was clutch against Phoenix. Ginobili has frustrated me more than anybody at this point. He's too agressive at some points in the game especially on defense, and at other times he is too conservative, especially on offense. Turkoglu has done pretty good, Horry hasn't got much PT, and Rose is played good the first game and pretty bad the second game. The bottom line however is that we can't score two games in to the season. Both the Suns and Nuggets defended the Spurs how every one else will defend them, and that is by closing in on Duncan, and forcing Bowen, Carter, and Ginobili to hit shots, which hasn't happened yet. I know this is only after two games, so I'm not throwing the season out the window, but we have looked horrible against two average to decent teams. Shooting below 35% from the field is just not acceptible, and we can't expect to win games with Duncan not shooting more than anyone else on the team. Hopefully Parker will be able to solve our offensive woes, but he wouldn't have prevented the team from getting beat by the Nuggets tonight the way we played. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> Two absolutely pitiful games has got me frustrated with this team. Only one guy played 2 solid games in a row, and that has been Ron Mercer. Rasho looks like a NBA rookie straight out of Europe, while Bruce Bowen and Anthony Carter couldn't hit a shot if their life depended on it. Duncan sucked against Denver, though he was clutch against Phoenix. Ginobili has frustrated me more than anybody at this point. He's too agressive at some points in the game especially on defense, and at other times he is too conservative, especially on offense. Turkoglu has done pretty good, Horry hasn't got much PT, and Rose is played good the first game and pretty bad the second game. The bottom line however is that we can't score two games in to the season. Both the Suns and Nuggets defended the Spurs how every one else will defend them, and that is by closing in on Duncan, and forcing Bowen, Carter, and Ginobili to hit shots, which hasn't happened yet. I know this is only after two games, so I'm not throwing the season out the window, but we have looked horrible against two average to decent teams. Shooting below 35% from the field is just not acceptible, and we can't expect to win games with Duncan not shooting more than anyone else on the team. Hopefully Parker will be able to solve our offensive woes, but he wouldn't have prevented the team from getting beat by the Nuggets tonight the way we played.
> 
> Thoughts?


dont worry, i think the Spurs will improve as the season progresses. They need a bit more time for their new players to gel with the old ones, and to find their respective niches
The Spurs have lots of talent and strong roleplayers (especially on your thick bench), so dont get too worried, thinks will improve soon.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Spurs are slow starters, I wouldn't yet worry. I will agree that these two games have been pretty darn weak though.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> Two absolutely pitiful games has got me frustrated with this team. Only one guy played 2 solid games in a row, and that has been Ron Mercer. Rasho looks like a NBA rookie straight out of Europe, while Bruce Bowen and Anthony Carter couldn't hit a shot if their life depended on it. Duncan sucked against Denver, though he was clutch against Phoenix. Ginobili has frustrated me more than anybody at this point. He's too agressive at some points in the game especially on defense, and at other times he is too conservative, especially on offense. Turkoglu has done pretty good, Horry hasn't got much PT, and Rose is played good the first game and pretty bad the second game. The bottom line however is that we can't score two games in to the season. Both the Suns and Nuggets defended the Spurs how every one else will defend them, and that is by closing in on Duncan, and forcing Bowen, Carter, and Ginobili to hit shots, which hasn't happened yet. I know this is only after two games, so I'm not throwing the season out the window, but we have looked horrible against two average to decent teams. Shooting below 35% from the field is just not acceptible, and we can't expect to win games with Duncan not shooting more than anyone else on the team. Hopefully Parker will be able to solve our offensive woes, but he wouldn't have prevented the team from getting beat by the Nuggets tonight the way we played.
> 
> Thoughts?


dude i totally agree.. i hated dis game, its seemed likedey didn't care at all... i want parker to come back.. hopefully things will go a lil' bit smoother.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

*Marcus Camby*

Great job last night on Duncan defensively. It's too bad that dud can't step it up every night like he does when he gets a chance to play Duncan. 

Even back in the UMass days Camby always stepped it up when matched against Timmy.

Overall though this team needs Parker in a bad way and I think it'll be a completely different story when that happens.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

The PG is the soul of a team, the one that drives the game.
We have no point right now, what do you expect?
As soon as Tony will be back we'll roll again. Hopefully before we play the Lakers and the Mavs next week.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> The PG is the soul of a team, the one that drives the game.
> We have no point right now, what do you expect?
> As soon as Tony will be back we'll roll again. Hopefully before we play the Lakers and the Mavs next week.


There it is. Once Tony comes back everything will be good.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

The Spurs best FOUR point guards are injured

Parker...
his backup
Carter
and his backups Heal and Garcia


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We do sorely need Parker, but what about all of the hype Ginobili was gettting from the Spurs? Poppovich said he could be an all star this year, but he really played poorly in both games. It is very disappointing that we can't score, even without Parker. Our offense stank so bad that even with Parker we probably still wouldn't have topped 40% from the field.


----------

